# Kangertech: Subox Mini



## Alex

*Kanger Release First Images Of Subox Mini*
16. May 2015 · 7 Comments · Categories: Atomiser News, Atomisers, E-Cigarette News, E-Cigarettes, Mod News, Mods, News · Tags: Atomiser News, Box Mod News, E-Cigarette and Vaping News, E-Cigarette News, E-Cigarettes, Mod News, Vaping, Vaping News





Kanger Subox Mini with GAP!

Details are scarce right now, but Kangertech posted a short, simple message on their Facebook page today:

*“Kangertech new product is named SUBOX. This will release soon.”*

Looking at the kit picture, it would seem to contain a new version of the KBOX – this time with a more traditional screen – a Subtank Mini complete with one OCC head and one rebuildable deck, a charging cable and some rebuildable accessories such as organic cotton and a premade coil – basically everything a new subohm vaping customer would need to start up.

The box is tagged with all the usual Kanger logos and “BLACK EDITION” emblazoned near the bottom edge could this be an indication that the kit will come in different colours? Probably so.


Feast your eyes on the sporty designs pictured right and at the bottom.

That gap though! Oh my eyes, that gap!

TGV will have more details of the new Subox Mini as they arrive in.





Kanger Subox Mini – the full kit

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## jprossouw

That looks awesome

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JW Flynn

looks very nice indeed.... have to say, I think this is what a starter kit should look like... hehe

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## BumbleBee



Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3 | Winner 3 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Dirge

BumbleBee said:


> View attachment 27283


This!

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## ET

Eish but that gap, that gap

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Riddle

A definite must have. This will be the last mod I buy. Hahaha

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## BumbleBee

Screw the mod, I want the tank! I need the tank!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Dirge

Riddle said:


> A definite must have. This will be the last mod I buy. Hahaha


Suuuuuuure it is


----------



## Justink

Looks very nice any idea on the power rating of the mod? But ya... That gap, eish. Maybe they didn't screw the tank in properly.


----------



## Matt

On the box it looks like it says 50 watt for the mod.


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves

Gap in the market for a black plastic washer to be made and sold for a bazillion pounds to fill the gap??? That is the tits setup.....


----------



## brads

Good looking mod!


----------



## free3dom

Nice find @Alex 

I love being able to respond "Of course I have!" when someone goes "Ooo, have you seen the latest so-and-so mod/atty/?..."

Reactions: Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki

BumbleBee said:


> View attachment 27283


I saw this and thought about your sx mini comment with the darth vader vibe. Kangertech heard you!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Yiannaki said:


> I saw this and thought about your sx mini comment with the darth vader vibe. Kangertech heard you!


I know hey, imagine my surprise seeing this thing just a few days after my comment. See, this whole positive thinking and putting stuff out into the universe works! Let's hope someone heard about the red display 

Come on guys, say it with me....

Red Display, Red Display, Red Display

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Keyaam

I hope someone is bringing this in soon. I want one.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac

It really looks nice. I'm not one for small box mods, but this really looks nice. I like it.


----------



## Daniel

Sho that does look nice , but I'm holding out for the Whiteout , THAT will be the last mod you ever buy ....


----------



## BuzzGlo

tank looks cheesy, not a fan.


----------



## Yiannaki

BuzzGlo said:


> tank looks cheesy, not a fan.


Looks can be deceiving! 

The subtank is in my opinion one of the best tanks on the market at the moment. 

It's first an foremost incredibly versatile. It not only has 2 stock coil kanthal options but also has a nickel option.

It also comes with an RBA base to rebuild coils.

In terms of flavour, the subtank is an excellent performer and it's 99% leak proof to boot. 

Taking into account that the packaging includes 2 x stock coils, an extra glass for the tank, the rba base, as well as pre- rolled coils and some organic Japanese cotton, it's excellent value for money.

And last but not least, it's got the option to change the look slightly with the coloured O-rings which gives it a little bit of character based on the owners colour preference.

Long live the subtank

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 5


----------



## BuzzGlo

Yiannaki said:


> Looks can be deceiving!
> 
> The subtank is in my opinion one of the best tanks on the market at the moment.
> 
> It's first an foremost incredibly versatile. It not only has 2 stock coil kanthal options but also has a nickel option.
> 
> It also comes with an RBA base to rebuild coils.
> 
> In terms of flavour, the subtank is an excellent performer and it's 99% leak proof to boot.
> 
> Taking into account that the packaging includes 2 x stock coils, an extra glass for the tank, the rba base, as well as pre- rolled coils and some organic Japanese cotton, it's excellent value for money.
> 
> And last but not least, it's got the option to change the look slightly with the coloured O-rings which gives it a little bit of character based on the owners colour preference.
> 
> Long live the subtank



I own one, agree with you completely regarding the subtank ( I was actually sitting at the same table as you at the vape meet in midrand the day i got it, strangely enough) my only regret is i bought the version before the one with dual airflow.

When I say the tank looks cheesy I only refer to the black vs the silver.

Also I hope that it actually sits flush, its just pathetic that a company designs the mod and the tank and theres that much of a gap between the two.


----------



## BumbleBee

Yiannaki said:


> Looks can be deceiving!
> 
> The subtank is in my opinion one of the best tanks on the market at the moment.
> 
> It's first an foremost incredibly versatile. It not only has 2 stock coil kanthal options but also has a nickel option.
> 
> It also comes with an RBA base to rebuild coils.
> 
> In terms of flavour, the subtank is an excellent performer and it's 99% leak proof to boot.
> 
> Taking into account that the packaging includes 2 x stock coils, an extra glass for the tank, the rba base, as well as pre- rolled coils and some organic Japanese cotton, it's excellent value for money.
> 
> And last but not least, it's got the option to change the look slightly with the coloured O-rings which gives it a little bit of character based on the owners colour preference.
> 
> Long live the subtank


And now it comes in black! Holding thumbs for yellow o-rings, Bumblebee needs some yellow stripes

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki

BuzzGlo said:


> I own one, agree with you completely regarding the subtank ( I was actually sitting at the same table as you at the vape meet in midrand the day i got it, strangely enough) my only regret is i bought the version before the one with dual airflow.
> 
> When I say the tank looks cheesy I only refer to the black vs the silver.
> 
> Also I hope that it actually sits flush, its just pathetic that a company designs the mod and the tank and theres that much of a gap between the two.


Ah okay  
My mistake then  

My biggest gripe is that gap seen in the picture. I just hope that atty wasn't screwed down all the way 


BumbleBee said:


> And now it comes in black! Holding thumbs for yellow o-rings, Bumblebee needs some yellow stripes


I know right. I felt like the only thing missing was a black version 

oooh. Yellow o - rings would be epic!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WillieRoux



Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## WillieRoux



Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## WillieRoux



Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## WillieRoux



Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## WillieRoux

Center pin fixed....WTF....Realy???


----------



## WillieRoux

WillieRoux said:


> Center pin fixed....WTF....Realy???


Look nice, but the center pin!!!....Too many issues with the 10 / 20 Watt Eleaf's cause of that pin being fixed.Maybe V2 will come out with that sorted.


----------



## BumbleBee

Woohoo! Darth Vader AND Stormtrooper editions! Yeah Baby!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ET

Yellow o-rings first, someone go find some yellow o-rings

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Lol "with GAP"

Your own two products, and you cant make them sit flush

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Rats! I can't decide which one I like  

Dear retailers, please get these in for vapecon

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## KieranD

Not going to be in for VapeCon unfortunately  
My preorder is confirmed though


----------



## free3dom

BumbleBee said:


> Woohoo! Darth Vader AND Stormtrooper editions! Yeah Baby!



No no no...they're the dark side, and the light


----------



## BumbleBee

I think I'm going to have to get them both, the perfect way to vape my stash of Boba's Bounty. The force is strong at Kangertech

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Alex



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Nooby

Hmm..wonder what the price point would be. Perfect as my back up device


----------



## Yiannaki

Nooby said:


> Hmm..wonder what the price point would be. Perfect as my back up device


My guess would be just under R1000 for the combo. Considering that individually the subtank and k box retail for R480 each.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Nooby

Yiannaki said:


> My guess would be just under R1000 for the combo. Considering that individually the subtank and k box retail for R480 each.



That's reasonable. I like. But let's wait and see...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapeowave

Justink said:


> Looks very nice any idea on the power rating of the mod? But ya... That gap, eish. Maybe they didn't screw the tank in properly.


apparently 50w mod, supports 0.3 ohm rba has been improved


----------



## ET

Could just end up being the perfect starter kit

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## HealthCabin

Found more pics here：


----------



## Yiannaki

HealthCabin said:


> Found more pics here：




a pink sub box nano???

SOLD!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rafique

abit more up close


----------



## Riaz

i like it


----------



## HealthCabin

Yiannaki said:


> a pink sub box nano???
> 
> SOLD!



Haha, we have contact KangerTech and ordered a big shipment already.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle

Guys please stop posting pics. This is forcing me to buy one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Nooby

Riddle said:


> Guys please stop posting pics. This is forcing me to buy one.



You don't 'have' to read this thread...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## HealthCabin

Riddle said:


> Guys please stop posting pics. This is forcing me to buy one.


Just DO IT. haha

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Riddle

Nooby said:


> You don't 'have' to read this thread...



Once you pop you can't stop. I have no choice but to open and stare with drool running down my face.


----------



## Derick

Dunno man - I think this looks better

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Mo Khan

KieranD said:


> Not going to be in for VapeCon unfortunately
> My preorder is confirmed though


Hey Kieran 

How can i Pre- Order this >?


----------



## KieranD

Mo Khan said:


> Hey Kieran
> 
> How can i Pre- Order this >?



Yes you can  
PM me your colour option and I will add to the list


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

dat gap tho.... 

Kinda worrying


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4

I actually got an email this morning:

MOQ: 20pcs;

Price: $45;

Delivery: will be in the beginning of June;

You make one enquiry into something and now I keep getting product emails


----------



## Riaz

KieranD said:


> Yes you can
> PM me your colour option and I will add to the list


What is the cost?


----------



## phanatik

Riaz said:


> What is the cost?



What i wannt know too.


----------



## KieranD

No indication as yet but I see $85 being thrown around


----------



## Nooby

KieranD said:


> No indication as yet but I see $85 being thrown around



After landed and customs? Or is that overseas price?


----------



## Frank Zef

I must have it!


----------



## KieranD

Thats looking like overseas retail. Obviously we are going to try keep it as close to that as possible!


----------



## JakesSA

Derick said:


> Dunno man - I think this looks better



100% with you there ..


----------



## capetocuba

ET said:


> Eish but that gap, that gap


Rumour has it they have employed the Scans foreman

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Solidarity

Possibility of a group order? Would love to get my hands on one!

Side note: New to this forum, have been a bit of a lurker for a few month now but am keen to get more involved in this awesome community! Looking forward to it!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BumbleBee

Solidarity said:


> Possibility of a group order? Would love to get my hands on one!
> 
> Side note: New to this forum, have been a bit of a lurker for a few month now but am keen to get more involved in this awesome community! Looking forward to it!


I'm sure our trusty vendors will have these in as soon as humanly possible 

Reply to Side note: Welcome to the fun

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Solidarity

BumbleBee said:


> I'm sure our trusty vendors will have these in as soon as humanly possible
> 
> Reply to Side note: Welcome to the fun


I suppose so! It really does look like an awesome mod; Going from mech mods, wanting some form of box mod, this is the perfect device it seems for someone that wants to start off with RBA's and maybe RDA's all on relative cheap. Can't wait!

Thank you for the warm welcome, love how friendly this community seems to be.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Solidarity said:


> I suppose so! It really does look like an awesome mod; Going from mech mods, wanting some form of box mod, this is the perfect device it seems for someone that wants to start off with RBA's and maybe RDA's all on relative cheap. Can't wait!
> 
> Thank you for the warm welcome, love how friendly this community seems to be.



Welcome to the forum @Solidarity
When you get a moment, please introduce yourself at the following thread:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/


----------



## free3dom

BumbleBee said:


> I'm sure our trusty vendors will have these in as soon as humanly possible
> 
> Reply to Side note: Welcome to the fun



Had to look twice, but I have to say...love the new avatar! 

BumbleBee becomes PunisherBear 




I adjusted the colors to be a bit more fitting

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz

it has begun

https://www.fasttech.com/products/1/10014058/2385500-authentic-kanger-subox-mini-silver-starter-kit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ

Riaz said:


> it has begun
> 
> https://www.fasttech.com/products/1/10014058/2385500-authentic-kanger-subox-mini-silver-starter-kit


Its the pre-order and its authentic


----------



## Nooby

Damn, only thing stopping me from buying 1 is the 2 to 3 month wait!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nooby

Mind you, my other parcel which I ordered from Fasttech arrived at the Post Office yesterday, it took 1 month and 1 week!


----------



## Riaz

Nooby said:


> Mind you, my other parcel which I ordered from Fasttech arrived at the Post Office yesterday, it took 1 month and 1 week!


lucky you

mine is AWOL for 2 months now


----------



## Mo Khan

found this to be better : 
http://innovationsgroupusa.com/kangertech-subox-mini-kit/

Am new to shipping from Overseas, do they really take that long and disappear?


----------



## Matt

$56 that's very hard to resist


----------



## Nooby

Matt said:


> $56 that's very hard to resist



Temptation


----------



## Andre

Mo Khan said:


> found this to be better :
> http://innovationsgroupusa.com/kangertech-subox-mini-kit/
> 
> Am new to shipping from Overseas, do they really take that long and disappear?


Not sure why you found this to be better? Same thing?
They ship using couriers, which should be fast and secure, but more expensive. See on their site: http://innovationsgroupusa.com/shipping-returns/
I have never lost a parcel from Fasttech - they are slow but sure.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Pauly Meatballs on the Subox Mini

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## capetocuba

My latest fasttech took 12 days!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Philip Dunkley

This looks like a seriously cool kit. Way to go from Kangertech. There is a good reason I've been a massive fan from the beginning!!
Then they need to bring a temp sensing version of this out, whack it up to $69, and they'll annihilate the market!!!
The gap between tank and mod does not seem to be in Pauly Meatballs's viddeo, so that's a plus, and the RBA deck has definitely taken some design queues from the Taifun GT series of tanks, looks very easy to wick, and should not produce any Dry Hits !!
Plus, they look insane, not sure what colour I'll go for. Oh who am I kidding, I'll get both!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Matt



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kelly22

Wow it looks awesome


----------



## kelly22

Want want want


----------



## Riaz

kelly22 said:


> Want want want


get get get

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kelly22

Lol riaz has it become available at vendors already?


----------



## Riaz

kelly22 said:


> Lol riaz has it become available at vendors already?


Nope not as far as im aware


----------



## kelly22

Hence want want want @Riaz


----------



## Riaz

kelly22 said:


> Hence want want want @Riaz


If you prepared to wait wait wait LOL

https://www.fasttech.com/search?subox mini

Then you will get get get


----------



## kelly22

Gonna wait riaz


----------



## free3dom

Philip Dunkley said:


> This looks like a seriously cool kit. Way to go from Kangertech. There is a good reason I've been a massive fan from the beginning!!
> Then they need to bring a temp sensing version of this out, whack it up to $69, and they'll annihilate the market!!!
> The gap between tank and mod does not seem to be in Pauly Meatballs's viddeo, so that's a plus, and the RBA deck has definitely taken some design queues from the Taifun GT series of tanks, looks very easy to wick, and should not produce any Dry Hits !!
> Plus, they look insane, not sure what colour I'll go for. Oh who am I kidding, I'll get both!!



You can't have the yin without the yang...must get both 

I'm glad they haven't gone temp sensing too soon. It does seem odd coming from KangerTech who have historically been very quick out the door with products and then tweaked them for each new batch - perhaps they've learned their lesson. Or perhaps they can't get it to work at all and they are not ones to license tech


----------



## zadiac

People should just keep in mind that it is not Fasttech that is slow, it's the postal service they use. Fasttech's service is very fast and they're very helpful with queries, but Singapore post is slow. You can have it shipped fast, but you'll have to pay for that privilege.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz

zadiac said:


> People should just keep in mind that it is not Fasttech that is slow, it's the postal service they use. Fasttech's service is very fast and they're very helpful with queries, but Singapore post is slow. You can have it shipped fast, but you'll have to pay for that privilege.


Fasttech doesnt offer faster courier options.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac

They do offer a slightly faster free option. Look under "customize shipping" when doing checkout 

Also, https://support.fasttech.com/FAQ/what-are-the-supported-shipping-methods


----------



## Matt

The fastest option you get for south africa is singapore post 6 to 20 days.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Riaz said:


> Fasttech doesnt offer faster courier options.


You get a courier option (DHL I think) when you are checking out with a trolley of stuff that comes to $700+

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Matt

capetocuba said:


> My latest fasttech took 12 days!



Wich postal service did they use for that one?


----------



## huffnpuff



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba

Matt said:


> Wich postal service did they use for that one?


MY = Malaysia Post


----------



## MunG

That looks realy sexy !!! 
Would be an ideal ad on to my growing collection.

+ for an order.

When will they be available ?

Definitly Dark side for me !


----------



## MunG

Ok, guys so anyone watching fir this,

The white vers. Comes with the black and white drip tips.
The black only one tip in black.

You will only need a 18650 20amp or more battery

And the best thing about this, is the coils, following aspire bvc but in kanger tanks.

I dont know if its mentioned already but its what ive seen so far with the watt ranges far more than original coils lower and higher for both the .5 and 1.2 ohm.


----------



## kelly22

Wer n wen will they b acailable first?


----------



## MunG

We wil have to ask the retailers, i only known that the unit became available a short few days ago with some units delivered.


----------



## jprossouw

Im really loving this, wonder if I should wait till its available, or get a istick 50watt....hmmmm think I shall rather wait. Its one sexy looking kit.


----------



## MunG

Id wait, because i am in the exact same boat.
For one very good reason other than it looks sexy.

You can swap the batteries out of the mod, that is kinda kick ass and vapes to 0.3 as far i can see.


----------



## free3dom

These are all still on pre-order. The ones that reviewers are using right now are pre-production models.

By all accounts these are going to be quite amazing devices, allowing for satisfying mouth-to-lung hits as well as lung hits all in a single sleek looking package. The 50W mod is going to be very bare bones, and may have some trouble with other tanks as the 510 is fixed and not adjustable or spring loaded. That said, as a kit I think these are going to be amazing devices.

The coils look great, but the RBA section is the real winner here - no more dry hits when using high VG juices 

Definitely one to wait for if you are due for an upgrade, or just starting out

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Matt

Some vendors already have stock of the black ones. 

http://www.myvaporstore.com/Kangertech-SUBOX-Mini-Starter-Kit-Black-p/krsbk1.htm

http://www.gearbest.com/electronic-cigarettes/pp_187430.html


----------



## free3dom

Matt said:


> Some vendors already have stock of the black ones.
> 
> http://www.myvaporstore.com/Kangertech-SUBOX-Mini-Starter-Kit-Black-p/krsbk1.htm
> 
> http://www.gearbest.com/electronic-cigarettes/pp_187430.html



I'm sure a few of the larger outlets are getting some early, as they come off the production line - but broad distribution is still a week or two away


----------



## jprossouw

Think ill wait until local vendors have them

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Dirge

Pbastardo's review

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## jprossouw

Vapowave said if theres no delays by customs they should have it in stock around the 16th of this month


----------



## MunG

Id wait too,

On the mod, @free3dom you are correct, the mod might have some issues on other tanks
Be cause of the pin that canot adjust.

The tanks uogrades though and that rba, plus the bvc coils is something to look forward too.
Although ive had my tank forna few days and i have the updated airflow. From other users experience mine does not really heat up til after 25 watts.

Unfortunately the coils and rba is the same, or id not buy another premade coil

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET

Should have mine in about a week


----------



## Matt

All those vendors with pre orders. Who to choose who gets it first. Decisions decisions.....


----------



## XxreaperxX

@Viper_SA die is my volgende een .... wag net vir n prys ....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cave Johnson

Impatiently waiting for mine

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Welcome to the forum bud. Hope it serves you as well as it has served me  Nice to not be the only vaper at work anymore


----------



## Cave Johnson

Viper_SA said:


> Welcome to the forum bud. Hope it serves you as well as it has served me  Nice to not be the only vaper at work anymore


Thanks bud! Looking forward to spending a decent amount of time here


----------



## Viper_SA

yazo said:


> Thanks bud! Looking forward to spending a decent amount of time here



 @yazo, the comment was actually for my new semi-convert @XxreaperxX, but you're welcome too


----------



## Cave Johnson

Viper_SA said:


> @yazo, the comment was actually for my new semi-convert @XxreaperxX, but you're welcome too


----------



## Mo Khan

Did anyone get this as yet ??? Hows the vape ,


----------



## free3dom

Mo Khan said:


> Did anyone get this as yet ??? Hows the vape ,



From what I've heard there's been a slight delay on these shipping so might only arrive in a week or two


----------



## Cave Johnson

That's fantastic


----------



## Cave Johnson

Soooo I was going through the little instruction booklet and noted item no. 8...

So yeeeaaaahhh, about that.............

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Mo Khan

Don't drink and drive.....Vape & Fly ....


----------



## Mo Khan

Sadly...I'm still waiting ,....hows the vape on this subox?


----------



## Cave Johnson

Mo Khan said:


> Sadly...I'm still waiting ,....hows the vape on this subox?



Only tested it out last night for a short bit, but first impressions are good. Will give it a solid run through tonight and comment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Mo Khan said:


> Sadly...I'm still waiting ,....hows the vape on this subox?



It's amazing. I've gone through almost a tank in an hour with the mouth to lung setup...think I should lie down for a bit 

Quality is also surprisingly good - I expected a cheap feeling mod, but it's very solid and feels great in the hand

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## NaZa05

Can my white one arrive already...this wait is killing me now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

NaZa05 said:


> Can my white one arrive already...this wait is killing me now



Apparently there was a delay on the white ones. They'll be coming in a bit late

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Andre

yazo said:


> Soooo I was going through the little instruction booklet and noted item no. 8...
> 
> So yeeeaaaahhh, about that.............
> 
> 
> View attachment 29569


Lol, that only applies to crane drivers!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Cave Johnson

Andre said:


> Lol, that only applies to crane drivers!


lol mockery at its finest

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ET

Anyone else with the new kit tried putting in a button top battery inside? My vtc4 doesn't want to fit


----------



## free3dom

ET said:


> Anyone else with the new kit tried putting in a button top battery inside? My vtc4 doesn't want to fit



Yep, just tried an Efest button top - doesn't fit 

Well spotted @ET I'll be sure to recommend flat tops for use with these (luckily most of the new ones are flat top nowadays)


----------



## ET

Darn was hoping mine was just a wonky battery. Ah well. Must get me a new Efest then. Should last the whole day


----------



## free3dom

ET said:


> Darn was hoping mine was just a wonky battery. Ah well. Must get me a new Efest then. Should last the whole day



Definitely get some new Efest 2800mAh batteries...best I've used so far


----------



## Cave Johnson

I'm also using the Efest 2800. Good stuff.

Got some quality time with the device last night. Wicked a new coil, played around with the wattage and found a nice lung hit setup around 20W and MTL setup around 13W. My flavour is a bit strong so the minute I'm above 30W (with the lung hits) it's knocking me. Nonetheless, I'm extremely happy with the balances I've found and the device is treating me well

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## free3dom

yazo said:


> I'm also using the Efest 2800. Good stuff.
> 
> Got some quality time with the device last night. Wicked a new coil, played around with the wattage and found a nice lung hit setup around 20W and MTL setup around 13W. My flavour is a bit strong so the minute I'm above 30W (with the lung hits) it's knocking me. Nonetheless, I'm extremely happy with the balances I've found and the device is treating me well



The flavour on the new coils (both 0.5 and 1.5) are quite a bit improved from the previous generation coils - those vertical coils really make a big difference. And even the new RBA seems to give better flavour that the previous one, and it wicks perfectly using max VG juice @ 50W (I tried to make it go dry but it wouldn't, usually I vape at 30W) - with the factory installed 0.5 Ohm build and my own jap cotton wick 

I've been using it non-stop for 2 days now and the device keeps on impressing me with every vape I take

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mo Khan

@freedom - what juices you using in this 


free3dom said:


> The flavour on the new coils (both 0.5 and 1.5) are quite a bit improved from the previous generation coils - those vertical coils really make a big difference. And even the new RBA seems to give better flavour that the previous one, and it wicks perfectly using max VG juice @ 50W (I tried to make it go dry but it wouldn't, usually I vape at 30W) - with the factory installed 0.5 Ohm build and my own jap cotton wick
> 
> I've been using it non-stop for 2 days now and the device keeps on impressing me with every vape I take


----------



## free3dom

Mo Khan said:


> @freedom - what juices you using in this



So far I've vaped NCV Stawbshake, E-liquid Project Pink Lady + White Biskit Bread, SkyBlue Ambrosia + Nilla Custard, Complex Chaos Trouble Monkey, some 50/50 and 70/30 DIY juices, and even a few MLs of pure VG (for science) 

Some of these were vaped on the RBA base (with the stock 0.5 Ohm coil build and wicked with Japanese cotton), and others with the 0.5/1.5 Ohm coils.

All round great performance and flavour from all of them.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## UnholyMunk

Can anyone please take a photo of the RBA base with those improved juice flow holes? I want to see how much bigger they are than the Subtank I bought a few weeks ago from SkyBlue... I have a theory that I want to check out 

TIA


----------



## Cave Johnson

Check out freedoms review, there's pictures of everything there. 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola

UnholyMunk said:


> Can anyone please take a photo of the RBA base with those improved juice flow holes? I want to see how much bigger they are than the Subtank I bought a few weeks ago from SkyBlue... I have a theory that I want to check out
> 
> TIA





yazo said:


> Check out freedoms review, there's pictures of everything there.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk



The link for the thread @yazo reffered to..

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/intro-to-vaping-the-subox-mini-june-2015-edition.t12498/#post-236895

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## UnholyMunk

Thank you!


----------



## UnholyMunk

UnholyMunk said:


> Can anyone please take a photo of the RBA base with those improved juice flow holes? I want to see how much bigger they are than the Subtank I bought a few weeks ago from SkyBlue... I have a theory that I want to check out
> 
> TIA


Ok, they are totally freaking different.... I have the updated 'airflow', but it seems my RBA base is still the same as the original Subtank Mini RBA base...  

It's weird they decided to update the airflow but not the RBA base on some of the Subtank Mini's....


----------



## ET

UnholyMunk said:


> Ok, they are totally freaking different.... I have the updated 'airflow', but it seems my RBA base is still the same as the original Subtank Mini RBA base...
> 
> It's weird they decided to update the airflow but not the RBA base on some of the Subtank Mini's....



updated airflow has been around for a while, new holes in rba is brand new, first instance of them is in their new kit

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## free3dom

UnholyMunk said:


> Ok, they are totally freaking different.... I have the updated 'airflow', but it seems my RBA base is still the same as the original Subtank Mini RBA base...
> 
> It's weird they decided to update the airflow but not the RBA base on some of the Subtank Mini's....



As @ET said, they first introduced the new airflow when they launched the SubTank Plus...the first "upgrade" to the original SubTank (non Mini). These airflow options were then "quietly" ported to the SubTank Mini. Now with the Subox they've actually included what will be called the SubTank Mini v2 (when it is released) - this is the first appearance of the new RBA base as well as the re-designed 0.5 Ohm and all new 1.5 Ohm coils.

KangerTech seems to be evolving their devices over time, listening to user feedback and improving the areas that need it. It's a bit confusing, but much better in the long run than them just creating something and then keep selling it warts and all.

I'm sure at some point the new improved RBA base will be sold separately, but that might be a while.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matt

The subox will get upgraded spring loaded 510 pin. Units will begin to ship beginning of july.

source: http://www.tasteyourjuice.com/wordpress/2015/06/22/this-just-in-from-kanger/

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nooby

Ouch...


----------



## skola

That's a jackass move...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## audiophile011

skola said:


> That's a jackass move...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Could say the same about the Istick 20vs30. I always hold out on first production runs for this very reason. Still an awesome unit regardless

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## nemo

Matt said:


> The subox will get upgraded spring loaded 510 pin. Units will begin to ship beginning of july.
> 
> source: http://www.tasteyourjuice.com/wordpress/2015/06/22/this-just-in-from-kanger/


@free3dom lol seems like my badluck is turning into good luck

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ET

Matt said:


> The subox will get upgraded spring loaded 510 pin. Units will begin to ship beginning of july.
> 
> source: http://www.tasteyourjuice.com/wordpress/2015/06/22/this-just-in-from-kanger/



I'm so gonna hurt some kanger people now

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## free3dom

nemo said:


> @free3dom lol seems like my badluck is turning into good luck



That's great news for you indeed 

I don't really see it as a big thing though - it's a nice addition, but the kit still functions perfectly without the spring loaded 510. This will only make the mod more versatile for use with other tanks, which I won't be doing anyway.

Definitely a good move, but I don't think it makes that much of a difference

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Riaz

Is there anyone that tried a tank on here that didn't sit flush?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skola

Riaz said:


> Is there anyone that tried a tank on here that didn't sit flush?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



The Zephyrus sits flush, Derringer sits better here than on my iStick 50W (which is weird), Nautilus mini sits fine and so does the Arctic.. So far no issues.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom

Riaz said:


> Is there anyone that tried a tank on here that didn't sit flush?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I don't think not sitting flush will be an issue at all, it's a very deep 510. The problem is (according to some reviewers) that certain attomizers don't make contact when screwed in completely (so obviously the ones with shorter 510s).

So far I've tried the Lemo (1 and 2) and the Taifun GT II and all three sat perfectly flush and worked like charm


----------



## Cave Johnson

Off topic! @free3dom, have you received your eVic VT yet? Want your review on it.


----------



## free3dom

yazo said:


> Off topic! @free3dom, have you received your eVic VT yet? Want your review on it.



I haven't and after reading this, I might not be. After the flawless performance from the Subox (10/10), I'm really not in the mood for a device with issues. While this issue may not affect most users, it will certainly affect me as I do like low power vaping from time to time. But as a pure temp sensing device, so far everyone seems very happy with them.

Maybe I'll still get one as I do like the look/features, but right now I'm not sure


----------



## Cave Johnson

free3dom said:


> I haven't and after reading this, I might not be. After the flawless performance from the Subox (10/10), I'm really not in the mood for a device with issues. While this issue may not affect most users, it will certainly affect me as I do like low power vaping from time to time. But as a pure temp sensing device, so far everyone seems very happy with them.
> 
> Maybe I'll still get one as I do like the look/features, but right now I'm not sure



Noted, thanks. I have to agree the subox is epic. I'm insanely happy with mine and don't see me using anything else as a all day device. 

I was initially interested in the eVic as an intro to temp control.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phanatik

I'm considering getting the Subbox now, and the ehpro soon.
I think i'll give the Evic VT a pass for now. and with @Derick's and @JakesSA's pricing on both devices respectively i will have 2 kits for just over 2 grand.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## free3dom

yazo said:


> Noted, thanks. I have to agree the subox is epic. I'm insanely happy with mine and don't see me using anything else as a all day device.
> 
> I was initially interested in the eVic as an intro to temp control.



The Evic VT is beyond a shadow of a doubt a fantastic Temp Control device, especially as an introductory one (but not limited to that - it performs as well as any "advanced" device). 

Once they've sorted out the initial issues (may new devices have these) I think it will go on to be one of the most successful mainstream TC devices. Which is why it will remain on my radar and I will most likely get one at some point. I'm not even sure if there are or will be any issues with the current batch, I just don't NEED another new device right now - so I'll play it safe 

Subox Rules!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## free3dom

phanatik said:


> I'm considering getting the Subbox now, and the ehpro soon.
> I think i'll give the Evic VT a pass for now. and with @Derick's and @JakesSA's pricing on both devices respectively i will have 2 kits for just over 2 grand.



I'm assuming you will be getting a tank with the EHPro as well, otherwise it should come in under R2K for the 2


----------



## Keyaam

Which vendors are selling these bundled with a battery?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riaz

Keyaam said:


> Which vendors are selling these bundled with a battery?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think sky blue is. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddle

This looks really sicK. Wanted a black one until this guy sent me this...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## phanatik

free3dom said:


> I'm assuming you will be getting a tank with the EHPro as well, otherwise it should come in under R2K for the 2


Yip. Vapeclub has it bundled with a Subtank mini a nickel coil and a battery. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## free3dom

phanatik said:


> Yip. Vapeclub has it bundled with a Subtank mini a nickel coil and a battery.



Oh wow, that is a great deal


----------



## Keyaam

Riaz said:


> I think sky blue is.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can you confirm @Derick 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derick

Keyaam said:


> Can you confirm @Derick
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Not bundled with a battery no, sorry


----------



## Derick

Keyaam said:


> Can you confirm @Derick
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Although, that is a good idea


----------



## Keyaam

Derick said:


> Although, that is a good idea


It is. A starter kit with juice without a battery is kinda pointless for a nooby


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Derick

And so it begins again

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## audiophile011

Derick said:


> And so it begins again


Awesome! Is it just me, or is the addition of Japanese cotton to the kit a bit pointless? Haha

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD

Derick said:


> And so it begins again


Great, @Yiannaki will love this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Derick

audiophile011 said:


> Awesome! Is it just me, or is the addition of Japanese cotton to the kit a bit pointless? Haha
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


Unless they are implying that the Nano will now have an RBA


----------



## Derick

Found this little titbit - but not from Kanger - so, unconfirmed

_The SUBOX Nano is to be an RBA with Kangers improved RBA system, resulting in a higher wattage capability and an easier to assemble atomizer- which everyone new and experienced can appreciate. Also featured is a brand new Airflow design, just like in the SUBOX Mini._

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## free3dom

Ah damnit....why Kanger, why? Must resist....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ET

Derick said:


> And so it begins again



photoshop?


----------



## free3dom

ET said:


> photoshop?



Photoshop KangerTech style means there will be 50 variations available within the next 2 months - they probably don't have a PC so they implement every single idea FOR REAL


----------



## audiophile011

Derick said:


> Unless they are implying that the Nano will now have an RBA


You tease  

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Melinda

Derick said:


> And so it begins again



I NEED the Pink and Purple one!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Melinda said:


> I NEED the Pink and Purple one!!


Oh heck! I'll take one of those thank you 

No, seriously


----------



## Silver

BumbleBee said:


> Oh heck! I'll take one of those thank you
> 
> No, seriously



Could be a great portable option @BumbleBee


----------



## BumbleBee

Silver said:


> Could be a great portable option @BumbleBee


Size doesn't matter @Silver 

Now, do I get pink or purple?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee

@Derick do they come with batteries and matching nail polish?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## deepest

If you look at the juice volume it is only 2ml the current nano is 3ml a rebuild able deck may indeed be on the way. Or they have made the tank shorter. Or a typo ? 


Edit: After reading the flyer again i see it labled as a Nano-s and it defnantly shorter than the standard nano.


----------



## Silver

BumbleBee said:


> Size doesn't matter @Silver
> 
> Now, do I get pink or purple?



Something says purple to me
Pink is for @Yiannaki. Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Silver said:


> Something says purple to me
> Pink is for @Yiannaki. Lol


I quite like it  a travel setup perhaps?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

BumbleBee said:


> @Derick do they come with batteries and matching nail polish?



And a little purse

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## ET

After looking at the flyer. Ok, has anyone seen any other sign of these new kits anywhere else?


----------



## Derick

ET said:


> After looking at the flyer. Ok, has anyone seen any other sign of these new kits anywhere else?


Available for pre-order on some US sites

https://www.vaporpuffs.com/product/subox-nano-by-kanger/

Its also on Kanger's Facebook page

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET

Eish my googlefu was crappy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Derick

ET said:


> Eish my googlefu was crappy


heh, I think it basically just hit the internet - so search engines have not really indexed it yet - or something something 

Looks like they will be available around Aug from what I can find


----------



## ET

Derick said:


> heh, I think it basically just hit the internet - so search engines have not really indexed it yet - or something something
> 
> Looks like they will be available around Aug from what I can find



Great so it's gonna be smaller than my nice black subox and 10 watts higher. Kangertech just seriously miffed me off right now. Been a fanboy for a long time but this staged release bullcrap is just that


----------



## free3dom

ET said:


> Great so it's gonna be smaller than my nice black subox and 10 watts higher. Kangertech just seriously miffed me off right now. Been a fanboy for a long time but this staged release bullcrap is just that



No use getting upset over it anymore...we all KNOW it's gonna happen 

Just don't buy early and wait to see what happens - riiiiight

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Cave Johnson

Meh


----------



## DarkSide

MunG said:


> That looks realy sexy !!!
> Would be an ideal ad on to my growing collection.
> 
> + for an order.
> 
> When will they be available ?
> 
> Definitly Dark side for me !



What do you mean by "Dark side for me !" Oh No you won't.... I will report you to my Master @free3dom

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DarkSide

My Subox Mini arrives on Tuesday and I got a nice little discount on mine, not saying another word....Not what you know, but Who you know!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## deepest

Found this an a site i was checking out about a rebuild-able deck on the Subox Nano-s. Hence the pice of ko do jen (spelling ?)cotton in the kit. Im wondering if this rba will fit in the current nano?

The Kanger Subox Nano is being offered in Pink and Purple. It looks as if the Nano is being specifically designed for females… Anyhow, I’ve also heard rumors of the Nano also being available in a Silver color, which is supposed to appeal more to the guys. The Kbox Nano is said to be smaller, but still offering up to 50 watts and able to fire down as low as 0.3Ω. The SubTank Nano-S will come with an RBA deck, which is said to be Kanger’s improved RBA system that allows for higher wattage’s and an easier to assemble.


----------



## VapingSquid

The Subtank that is included in this kit is what the Subtank should have been - coils and all.
Kinda like Windows 7 to Vista, and 10 to 8....hmm....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Noddy

What's the difference between the old subtank and the new one?


----------



## Andre

Noddy said:


> What's the difference between the old subtank and the new one?


Set out in this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/intro-to-vaping-the-subox-mini-june-2015-edition.t12498/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ou PooT

BuzzGlo said:


> tank looks cheesy, not a fan.


 Got one two weeks ago and never looked back. Stainless with red O-rings and Drip-tip to match. SEXY as Hell. Its a good thing that tastes differs otherwise my tank would have looked ordinary.


----------

